# LS1 to LS6 Conversion......HELP!!!!!



## GTOFan350 (Aug 20, 2007)

Heres the deal...a guy came into my work and we started talkin about it hopped-up 05 Z06. Basically he has original complete Z06 Heads,Z06 Cam, Z06 Intake Manifold, F.A.S.T. 90mm Intake manifold, Comp Cams Pushrods, and Z06 rocker arms (I believe 1.8's). He said he would sell all this for $1k. My question is how much of a bear would it be to install and get everything tuned right in my '04 M6 GTO?????


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Not real difficult, if your handy with tools. You'll need torque specs, which I, or other members would be glad to help out with. You will need a 3 jaw puller to remove the harmonic balancer, and a special tool to reinstall it.
Your 04 GTO already comes stock with an LS6 intake manifold (just a note, if you didn't know already) 
An experienced tuner should have no problem remapping your PCM to it's new parts.
By the way, should you want to sell the FAST intake, let me know.

Just thought of this: Isn't 04 the last year for the LS6 Vette?


----------



## GTOFan350 (Aug 20, 2007)

What about exhaust manifold compatibility?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTOFan350 said:


> What about exhaust manifold compatibility?


Your GTO's stock manifolds should bolt up without any problems.


----------



## GTOFan350 (Aug 20, 2007)

Even with the different exhaust port shape?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTOFan350 said:


> Even with the different exhaust port shape?


I might be wrong on this, but I thought the ports are similiar enough to work with either manifold.

Ls1: (Slightly ported)









LS6:


----------



## GTOFan350 (Aug 20, 2007)

So what do you think, install the heads, cam, FAST manifold, and a dyno tune and I should be set?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTOFan350 said:


> So what do you think, install the heads, cam, FAST manifold, and a dyno tune and I should be set?


You should be fine, but to be honest, you will get only modest gains from the ls6 cam. I have researched this well,(with alot of help from members of this board) as I just did a cam install in mine, and was considering the ls6 cam, untill I learned about their gains. My advice would be to run the heads and the FAST manifold, but install a more agressive cam.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

GTOFan350 said:


> Heres the deal...a guy came into my work and we started talkin about it hopped-up 05 Z06. Basically he has original complete Z06 Heads,Z06 Cam, Z06 Intake Manifold, F.A.S.T. 90mm Intake manifold, Comp Cams Pushrods, and Z06 rocker arms (I believe 1.8's). He said he would sell all this for $1k. My question is how much of a bear would it be to install and get everything tuned right in my '04 M6 GTO?????


As mentioned above, it wouldnt be that hard and there is no such thing as a '05 Z06, it would have to be a '01-'04 Z06. '05 is the first year for the C6. The C6 Z06 didnt come out until '06. :cheers


----------



## GTOFan350 (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry, my fault.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTOFan350 said:


> Even with the different exhaust port shape?


It's a tough call on the exhaust ports the LS1 has a oval port and the LS6 has a D-port probably no biggy but if the LS6 has a slightly raised port you might have problems. I would pick peoples brains on LS1tech.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

worried about the exhaust ports? simple, either get some aftermarket headers or get the exhaust manifolds from an 05-06 goat. they both use the 243 ls6 heads. although i got a strong feeling the 04 manifolds are going to be the same...be prepared if not.


----------



## GTOFan350 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanx everyone for your help. I'm gonna go to the guys house to see actually what he has. My dad has a 05 Vette and now he's interested in this setup so we'll see.


----------

